# Laco 42mm "Used Look"



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

I purchased a Laco "Used Look!" Woot! You can find it on their site under "Classics:" https://shop.laco.de/en/Classics.html?xf4a0c=dcbcro8vv9v7tcoqnncfsgtbk1 I however, purchased this one from Island Watch (a sponsor here): Watches, Seiko Watches, Orient Watches, Junkers Watch, Pilot Watches, Tritrium Watches, German Watches, Swiss Watches, Laco Watches

Now my biggest concern bar none was how this watch would look on my 7" wrists that aren't what some would call, flat. But we'll get to that soon enough.

With respect to some of the details regarding the watch some have complained that this watch should have a solid back rather than the display case that it does, being that the watch is going for the vintage look. I love the display back, but I can see their point. But more importantly to me is that some also complain that when looking at the mechanism through the display back, that the movement stating "Made in Japan" is a bummer. The photo on the company's web site has a photo showing as much, but on mine... _*no*_ Made in Japan. And that makes me very happy!! 









Now another thing that you can't find is what the strap really looks like, and if there is even a logo on the clasp. There aren't very many reviews on this watch so let me state right off that there is indeed a Logo, and it looks rather nice if I can say so myself.









And here is what the end of the strap looks like:









I love that the strap isn't so long as to be gaudy! But were one to have anything over a 7" wrist, I would seriously begin to consider getting the longer strap.

Of course packaging as much as one shouldn't care... is awesome with its pleather case and nice cardboard box. It just says we have pride - and that's a really good thing!









Ok so let me post this to make sure I can (been having problems in the past with pictures), and then I'll address other aspects. Like how it looks and fits .


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok so though I have 7" wrists, I find that a 42mm watch that's almost 13mm high is really pushing it for me. But dang it, I do love the Laco's so and the company's history only makes it all the more interesting. I was going to get a 36mm directly from the company but Island Watch put this one up for sale on eBay and I just had to bid... it's a very clean looking watch. Even more so in person. I LOVE that it has no date.

If it wasn't so clean looking one might state it's boring but as my wife commented, "its very clean looking." Which it really is, making it well, clean rather than boring lol. She also commented as I took it out of the box how "thick" it was. After putting it on though she concluded that it didn't look that thick on at all.

As for the used look or patina, it's rather effective but of course with the strap being new (and very rigid for now anyway), it kind of looks more like a cool finish to me.

But dang what a clean look - I love the face:









As for fit... well I would have preferred a 36mm. I am just not used to larger latches BUT, even in the short time owning it, I am getting used to it. More importantly my wife loves it. So there you go lol.

Here are some more shots:























I am not sure what you think but it's not hanging off the sides, it's close though lol.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Overall I am really pleased. I really like the watch and I know as time marches forward and I get used to the size I'll come to love it. What I really love too is that not every Tom, Dick, and Harry I bump into will be wearing one! LOL .


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

It sure looks good.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it looks great, not too big at all. Welcome to the Laco club!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Moffett said:


> It sure looks good.





logan2z said:


> I think it looks great, not too big at all. Welcome to the Laco club!


Thanks guys!

Hey - you think you could play golf with this watch on, or would the shocks be too hard on the movement?


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it can take a lot more than that. I have played golf with mine without any concern. Just a little extra winding is all that I think would happen.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Even though you'll get used to the size really quickly, I have to say that it's a perfect fit for your wrist anyway. I'm really liking the strap too. I think that I'll have to get one.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Look to eBay... Starting bid is $200.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Moffett said:


> I think it can take a lot more than that. I have played golf with mine without any concern. Just a little extra winding is all that I think would happen.


Thanks Moffett. Wasn't sure and I would like to give the watch a day of sun to see if the lum gets any stronger.

As it stands now the lum is OK... Great if you charge it  .

OK NOTE: the photo's of this watch's lum in the ads always show the brown model. The 12, 3, 6, and 9 are not squarish. They are indeed round. Moreover (and this was big for me), the second hand is all lum. In the ads the second hand does not have lum. Maybe that's the case for brown... But not black! Yay.



Uwe W. said:


> Even though you'll get used to the size really quickly, I have to say that it's a perfect fit for your wrist anyway. I'm really liking the strap too. I think that I'll have to get one.


Uwe - thanks for the complement and all the help you have given me here on the forum enabling me lol. Seriously though, thanks.

I hope my thread will help anyone else looking to get a Laco and a used look in particular. I know most people will probably be drawn to Laco's more "historic" models... I know I was, but this model is rather refreshing in its clean look. The more l ware it, the more pleased I am... And the more I feel I need another lol!


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

The size is just right. Maybe a more historic model might be just the thing you need now.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

earcutter said:


> I know most people will probably be drawn to Laco's more "historic" models... I know I was, but this model is rather refreshing in its clean look.


Your watch is a _very_ historic model.

Take a look at these two that I own and you'll see what I mean. You can ignore the differences in their second hands as there were other models that set a precedent for the LACO Used Look design.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice review. The beige dialed Used Look is one of the first watches I fell for when I started looking at German watches and Laco. I really like the art deco look of the dial, and the strap looks good.
I ended up getting the Vintage instead, and recently picked up a Freiburg flieger, so Laco is well-enough represented in my collection for now, but I could see myself picking one up eventually.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Your watch is a _very_ historic model.
> 
> Take a look at these two that I own and you'll see what I mean. You can ignore the differences in their second hands as there were other models that set a precedent for the LACO Used Look design.
> 
> <photo's removed to save on redundancy>


LOL - well I can see why you are the Laco Mod Uwe!! That's not only really great info - thank you - those are some cool watches! When were they produced? The brown really a close match!

On another note - how many Laco's do you have Uwe? It must be a truly impressive collection. Truly impressive. Perhaps on my next trip to Toronto (I am a Toronto native displaced here in KS lol), we can all meet up and ogle our... uh, your collection !



AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Nice review. The beige dialed Used Look is one of the first watches I fell for when I started looking at German watches and Laco. I really like the art deco look of the dial, and the strap looks good.
> I ended up getting the Vintage instead, and recently picked up a Freiburg flieger, so Laco is well-enough represented in my collection for now, but I could see myself picking one up eventually.


Thanks I hope the review helps others - I know it would have helped me.

I know I'll be getting another - the Navy with the Lum face and blackened steel has my name on it!!


----------



## Nithy (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks good on your wrist. I found this thread because I'm also looking at the Laco watches (both Navy & Pilot). I have smaller wrists than you (6") and after looking at your pictures there is no way I could get away with the 42mm. Too bad there isn't a 38mm option.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Nithy said:


> It looks good on your wrist. I found this thread because I'm also looking at the Laco watches (both Navy & Pilot). I have smaller wrists than you (6") and after looking at your pictures there is no way I could get away with the 42mm. Too bad there isn't a 38mm option.
> 
> Thanks for the photos.


I couldn't agree more! A 38 or 40 would be sweet.

But note this too, the watch is all "face." If you get the 36mm, it'll look like a 38 I would think!

I love this watch and I'll say this, I am still in the market for the 36mm Navy with black case and here is why: though the lum is great on my Laco, like any watch, by 5 or 6am it starts to really fade. That's fine, but the watch itself is very dark so with my bedroom facing east, on those cloudy mornings, or in the dead of winter, early morning reading is just a bit of a challenge. Of course that has to matter to you. It matters to me, and hence the reason i wanted the full lum face with black hands model in the first place.

Personally I think the 36 with your wrists will wear much nicer and be more versatile - especially if you are prone to wearing suits. Though not labeled a "fashion" watch, any bigger and I think that's exactly what it would look like short of wearing them like they used too - over the jacket .

Good luck!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Nithy said:


> Too bad there isn't a 38mm option.


There are other models in LACO's Classic collection that have 38 mm cases. However, to echo what earcutter suggested, the 36 mm version of the Used Look would undoubtedly look great on a 6 inch wrist.


----------



## Nithy (Jun 19, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> There are other models in LACO's Classic collection that have 38 mm cases. However, to echo what earcutter suggested, the 36 mm version of the Used Look would undoubtedly look great on a 6 inch wrist.


That's a nice watch. Ugh, so many models to choose from. I'm spoiled by choice.


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

I think the 42mm looks fine on your wrist. Nice watch!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

****EDIT***

My wrists are only a little bigger than 6.5" - not 7"!!

*I can no longer edit my original post, but for anyone reading this post/thread wondering about sizing note this! I was wrong about my wrist size! I actually have wrists slightly larger than 6.5". My buddy who is a watch whore saw my Laco and we got into the whole size thing - he sports a 50+ watch lol!! We re-measured my wrists, and indeed, my wrists are closer to 6.5 than 7. I thought it only fair to state this.

That being said, now that the strap is softening up - the watch also sits nicer on my wrist. I want to say it doesn't look as large anymore because of the strap letting the watch sit flatter on my wrist, but I think I may just getting used to the size. Not sure - it might be both. That said, every time I put on my diving watch now to go swimming, it just looks tiny now lol.

As for the watch itself - I have semi-abused it a little. I have showered with it on, golfed with it on, dropped it... it is keeping perfect time. Every day as I listen to those chimes at the top of the hour on the BBC, I note my watch is consistently one minute fast lol. I guess it's time I moved it back a minute as it's not gaining or losing time since the day I set it... sweet! 

My Laco is growing on me - rather than boring me, I seem to like it more and more.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 12, 2012)

Well its been two years. In case someone is Googling reviews of this watch, I thought I would just say that the watch is still running like a champ. Of note - the tarnished case has buffed out to a mat grey, and the strap is about done. 

Still loving on the thing though. I am thinking it's time for another now though just for a change (Laco of course lol).




If anyone knows where I can get a strap true to the original, I would really appreciate the heads up. The Laco site doesn't seem to sell them .


----------



## olbez (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase this watch from laco now. If you're still monitoring this thread, would you mind showing pictures of how the tarnished case held up?


earcutter said:


> Well its been two years. In case someone is Googling reviews of this watch, I thought I would just say that the watch is still running like a champ. Of note - the tarnished case has buffed out to a mat grey, and the strap is about done.
> 
> Still loving on the thing though. I am thinking it's time for another now though just for a change (Laco of course lol).
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get a strap true to the original, I would really appreciate the heads up. The Laco site doesn't seem to sell them .


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I actually like the look of this case a lot in photos. I wonder how it looks in person.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous dial on this one! The finish on the case is interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

